# Marine SOF engaging the Taliban.



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2012)

Helmet cam shows a intense firefight.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 16, 2012)

"Make sure you spread it around, what everyone to get some! "  ROTFFLMAO!


----------



## FatGrat (Jul 16, 2012)

If that's not a good case of motivation, then I don't know what is.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 16, 2012)

"The fight ends with 2 JDAMs"  LOL


----------



## ordman (Jul 16, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> "The fight ends with 2 JDAMs" LOL


I said I'd never use this on here but..ahem..IYAOYAS...:-"


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2012)

That was intense? 

It was very cool.


----------



## dknob (Jul 17, 2012)

PERSEC..
what a comical concept. Esp when pertaining to SF and MARSOC.

Excuse me while I go watch Best Ranger to see if any of my friends made it in CAG...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jul 17, 2012)

Marines: restrained use of violence, wtf is that?!?


----------



## Shutefight (Sep 18, 2012)

It is against any rules to become aroused at this video?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2012)

Were those LAWS on the quadrunners?

I like the Magpul/Surefire stuff on the weapons.  

Those guys from the 82nd will be running over to the SF recruiters office when they have a chance.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 12, 2012)

You can tell someone was having fun with the goose during this fight.


----------



## QC (Oct 12, 2012)

It's been a while, but the back blast area...bit small?


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 12, 2012)

QC said:


> It's been a while, but the back blast area...bit small?



That's what I said. 

Then 3:40 one of them is aiming in and shoots. Looks up confused and then noticed his barrel was straight in the berm lol. Just got a little excited.


----------



## QC (Oct 15, 2012)

That guy can certainly sling a grenade...800 metres. Nice.


----------

